# Swiss Watches Direct - Any Good?



## adekit (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi Guys

This is my first posting and from looking through other messages I am sure you will be able to help me. I am looking at buying my first 'expensive' watch. My choice is WAH111C.BA0850 tag F1 alarm watch. Shops have it for Â£725 but swiss watches direct has it for Â£560. This seems a very good deal.

I was wondering if anyone has had any dealings with them. Their site seems good etc but would like to hear from someone else before I commit.

Thanks


----------



## wgdbradley (Aug 16, 2009)

I ordered a new Omega from them about a week ago. Firstly, they were very helpful, and answered all of my many questions. I received the watch on the day I required (Saturday, because I'm at work all week - however, next day was possible had it been requested) via Royal Mail Special Delivery and it came with all the correct documentation.

Finally, if you have any doubt, ordering with a credit card will take away any risk because if it does not arrive/ is not what the goods were described as, then you can get all your money back.


----------



## Omegamaniac (Jan 21, 2009)

be careful, a lot of these companies dont give you the manufacturers guarantee, and if it goes wrong and try to get it fixed by the Tag Heuer repair centre, they will charge you for the repairs as it didnt come from an AD

Be warned. It could cost you more in the long run. And Im sure you could haggle the price down from you AD


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

I have looked at these before, and from what I could gleam they will give you either the Official 2 year warranty card OR their own 3 year warranty.. the choice is yours.

It's always been a bit of a bone of contention, people are kind of brainwashed into buying from AD's. The AD's categorically state that if you buy from the internet then your watch is a fake. This is fiction. I think AD's just hate the fact that their little greedy monopoly has been interfered with.

I asked about these before, and somebody did a free check (which you can do yourself online) with company house. They've existed for a while, operated under another name with no problems, and basically it seems sell bonafide and legitimate watches.

It's just the fear factor of straying from AD's. And if it goes wrong, and you need it repairing, and have taken up the vendors own three year cover and it's not honoured, then you may end up with egg on your face.

However, if you've got a proper manufacturer's warranty with it.. you can't go wrong. And can you send it back for a refund etc. if you don't like it? A cooling off?

Decisions, decisions. But at the end of the day, if you can knock a proper AD down on the price of your watch, to say within Â£100 of the online seller, I would do that.

***

Just for the record, to show how clumsy and inefficient Authorised Dealers can be...

I bought my Speedmaster Professional 50th Anniversary from Berry's in Leeds. The gentleman there told me that they had got this watch from a branch down south, and that it appeared that the box it came in and cards, papers, pictogram etc. were in that store.

They let me leave the store, having paid for the watch, and told me they would be in touch.

A week later, I was told they were getting papers etc. but the standard Omega box which it came in was the proper box.

I took it upon myself then to research this. It didn't come with the tool laden timber box which the higher end 50th Anniversary Speedmaster watch came in.. but it still came in a better commemorative box than than the normal Speedie.

I went on Omega's website, rang Customer Services and spoke to a gentleman called Pierre. He explained that the watch did indeed come in a 50th Black large plastic box. So I rang and emailed Berry's, most disappointedly and a little bit irately, and said that I had been fobbed off by them, and that their aftercare was disgraceful.

Pierre told me you could buy the box for this. So did Berry's know this and try their hand? No idea.

However, they couldn't apologise enough, and went out and sought all the things for this watch..

However... you would expect better from such a Dealer, and therefore I have not as much confidence in them as some people do.

I felt the service to be shoddy, and would most likely have been told that it was because I had bought from the net if I had received such a bad service from such a web company.

The decision can only be yours.


----------

